

Facebook just made a move that will infuriate law enforcement - bpolania
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-adds-public-encryption-key-user-profile-email-pgp-2015-6?nr_email_referer=1&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20Mondays%202015-06-01&utm_content=BISelect

======
leonatan
Terrible clickbait title.

